# Wlan einrichten unter Ubuntu 16.04



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auf meinem Notebook ein Ubuntu in der Version 16.04 als sekundäres Betriebssystem eingerichtet, einerseits weil ich Linux gerne mal etwas mehr nutzen und kennenlernen möchte, andererseits um eine alternative zu Windows zu haben.
Nun hat das paralelle Installieren recht gut geklappt, das mitm Bootloader will noch nicht so ganz, aber es funktioniert ja.

Aber, ich kann mich unter Ubuntu nicht in ein WLAN Netz einwählen. Mit Kabel gehts super (schreibe gerade unter Linux) aber sobald ich ins Wlan möchte (Was bei einem Notebook ja durchaus Sinn macht) ists aus.

Ich hab in meinem Acer Notebook eine Broadcom Wlan Karte installiert, den genauen Typ müsste ich nochmal nachschauen, habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Aber da ich ein absoluter Noob in Sachen Linux bin, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe ^^
Zudem wird die CPU unter Linux recht warm, unter Windows ist das Ding alles in allem kühler und auch leiser.


----------



## painleZ (26. September 2016)

Moin Ich hatte das früher auch gehabt (damals 0 linux kenntnisse) bei mir warns die Treiber, hier hatte ich meine lösung!
Wlan Verbindung bricht immer ab ... › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## painleZ (26. September 2016)

ist ein bisschen fummelig aber ich gehe davon aus , das du halt nur Treiber probleme hast


----------

